# Will you leave DirecTV when the Series 3 is released?



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

The Tivo-owned Series 3 HD Tivo will be out by the end of this year. It is supposed to work with CC 1.x and 2.x (so you can get dual tuners with 2 1.x cards or one 2.x card).

Since it's owned by Tivo, we'll get the full support of Tivo, all new software when it's released, full MRV and HMO, etc.

With DirecTV, Tivo has to run everything through DirecTV, and as such we are left with a 3+ year old software version, with no signs of ever getting an upgrade. Even if we do get an upgrade, it will likely be to a crippled 2 year old software version.

And there's a chance Comcast will come out with their Tivo DVR sooner, but it's unclear if this will be another DirecTV situation where Comcast controls the software rollout.

What will you do?


----------



## hancox (Dec 17, 2004)

My cable company is still the antichrist, but a series 3 Tivo would cause me to (at least) reevaluate my landscape for providers.

Big issues:

1) RSN's in HD for D* - when/if (big strike against if no movement)
2) SV channels for DBS, in general (same)
3) Addition of national HD (DBS has a much bigger upside over my cable co for this, as most people with 0 chance of FIOS probably have)
4) CableCard / DBS tuners for MCE boxes (blasphemy here, I know, but having a provider-agnostic DVR is awfully tempting)

D*'s always going to be a better long term play *on paper* over my cable co, but it's a question of how the rubber meets the road in the next 6-9 months.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

For me it really depends on several factors. In October I am moving where I don't think I will be able to get local channels OTA anymore. The area has Covad so the 6412 with TiVo software is not available and I am not sure what HD channels they offer, if any. If the new DirecTV HD DVR is good enough I will probably just stay with them.


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

This wasn't an option on the poll, but I plan on switching to a Windows Media Center box when cable card is supported. More functionality and a much cheaper cost of ownership.


----------



## DavidS (Sep 27, 2000)

Didn't we have this poll a while ago?

Anyway, I didn't vote because no option applies. I don't plan to switch because I do care. I care that my DTV Tivos provide me good service on the stations that I want, so I see no reason to spend money to switch to cable when I'm not sure how reliable cable will be (It was very unreliable when I left it 7 or 8 years ago.)


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

FiOS available through Verizon within next month (have internet already). No further concern regarding storms affecting picture and frankly, not sure how bad DirecTV really wants me as a customer anyway (have the HR10-250).


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I am not going to "dive" into the TiVo 3... unless by some chance it is sub $200

If it is less then $200, I will give it a shot... as I always like new toys.

Above that... I am going to have to wait, or see what the "landscape" is like at the time, with regards the H20, the Home Media Center, and the Microsoft Tuner (for Media Center Systems). The next 18 months are going to be crazy for DVRs

I do have Comcast as my ISP (only choice), and have their cable service (since it saves me $0.50 a month... go figure). Also if Comcast doesn't release Comcast SportsNet HD to other providers, then I could use the T3 for that... In addition to all the other equipment.

Plus to have it for hands on comparisons to other products, ect....

Ah who am I kidding... Even if it is $500, I'll probably find a way to get one.


----------



## fatcat220 (Mar 29, 2006)

I won't switch to Comcast because they suck in my area. DirecTV is still better, and the HR-10-250 with OTA is working out OK for me right now. The only other option I see on the far horizon is ATT/SBC FiOS - which won't be in my area for another 5 years or so.


----------



## BlueMonk (Oct 8, 2002)

Not being the most advanced user, I don't really think that the features of a Tivo 3 would motivate me to switch. 

DTV has the following advantages with me right now...
1. My current HD Tivo works fine.
2. Picture quality is far better than my experience with digital cable.
3. My wife knows the channels and how to work the setup we have now.

The folders would be nice. ABC HD through cable would be an improvement. HMO is redundant in my setup. I love Tivo and want the company to succeed. But hard to motivate myself to spend any money to switch -- much less deal with the hassle.


----------



## wmschultz (May 26, 2004)

DavidS said:


> Didn't we have this poll a while ago?
> 
> Anyway, I didn't vote because no option applies. I don't plan to switch because I do care. I care that my DTV Tivos provide me good service on the stations that I want, so I see no reason to spend money to switch to cable when I'm not sure how reliable cable will be (It was very unreliable when I left it 7 or 8 years ago.)


I voted NO, but I do care. Because I would never go with my Cable Company.
DirecTV is the only option I care to explore, unless AT&T decides to let me have
their lightspeed products.

But I have so much invested in D* hardware, it would be really expensive for me to
change. 2 HD Tivos, 3 SD Tivos, 1 HD Reciever, 2 SD Receivers.


----------



## marcello696 (Jun 18, 2004)

NFL Sunday Ticket says I cant leave 

Also my other option would be Adelphia so D* along with OTA is enough for me right now and by 2007 when HD-DVD and Blu-Ray ramp up that will be my choice for movies so having OTA, HBO, and Sunday Ticket will be all I need


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm not sure when I'll leave exactly, but there is no way I will stay with D* once my HD Tivo becomes unsupported (aka there are national HD channels I can't get, or the NY locals stop being available for me).
The box I use defines a huge amount of the service level to me, and based on how sucky the R15 is, the chances of me using a HR20 is somewhere near zero.
If they put 6.2 on the HD Tivo I would prolly stick around a little longer though.
-Shaown


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

You won't be able to get Directv with the Series3 Tivo?


----------



## askewed (Sep 12, 2000)

teasip said:


> FiOS available through Verizon within next month (have internet already). No further concern regarding storms affecting picture and frankly, not sure how bad DirecTV really wants me as a customer anyway (have the HR10-250).


I was just on the phone with DirecTV getting my signal resent and I took a moment and asked the CSR to tell D* that I'd be leaving and going with Fios (already have the internet) if I lost my TiVo powered HD DVRs... Don't know if that will help.....


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

I have no choice but to stay with Directv since I don't get OTA signals and there's no cable here. I guess there's always Dish but my next door neighbors tried to get it and since the satellites are a bit lower in the sky, they couldn't get the signal because of trees and ended up with DirecTV


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Cudahy said:


> You won't be able to get Directv with the Series3 Tivo?


Nope. It doesn't have satellite tuners, and unlike the current series 2 standalones the S3 isn't designed to control an external box. It is designed to work with cable systems using a cable card (or two) to natively handle all cable channels, no cable box required.

But that means that it doesn't have the inputs or the IR/Serial controller to handle an external satellite received.

Oh, and the S3 can also handle over the air broadcasts.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I might consider it as the cable company (Time Warner) has improved greatly here since I lleft them 8 plus years ago. If it worked well and I was losing the ability to use the HR10-250s at some point it would sway me. however, the biggest thing right now is that Bravo is not on Cable here. There are at least 10 differnet shows I watch on Bravo over a years time. IT would be a real setback to lose it.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

wmschultz said:


> But I have so much invested in D* hardware, it would be really expensive for me to change. 2 HD Tivos, 3 SD Tivos, 1 HD Reciever, 2 SD Receivers.


Ebay is you friend - I still can't believe the $$$ used sat equipment fetches at auction.


----------



## mike300 (Apr 20, 2006)

I voted "yes, immediately at any cost." In fact, I've already left DirecTV and switched to Comcast in anticipation of the Series 3. I have the Motorola DVR now and it is no TiVo by any means. But I can wait.


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

No choice for:

YES, but when my D* contract is up... 1 1/2 years from now....


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Unfortunately in my area Comcast compresses there signal even more than DirecTV. You talk about unwatchable.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

My cable company is COX and my answer depends on the following issues:

1) How good (or bad) is D*'s new HD DVR?
2) How expensive and good is D*'s home media center DVR?
3) Will COX ever carry all of my local HD channels?
4) How good do the locals come through D* in mpeg4?
5) How good is the new Series 3 and how expensive?
6) Will COX ever carry HDnet?

Once I answer these questions, then I'll decide what to do.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

If there was an HDTivo with MPEG4 and the suite of Tivo extras (Tivo2Go, MRV, HMO, ...) then I'd stay with DirecTv forever. 

When the Series3 comes out, I'll probably leave. Sad but true. Been with DirecTv from the beginning.

I'm continually impressed by the current HDTivo. It just plain works. Never ever misses a beat or a show. Series3 can only be better (I hope). Have no confidence in the HR20.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

None of your options apply. I'm going to get an S3 as soon as its available, at any reasonable price, and I'm going to run it in parallel with the exisiting HD TiVo until I work out which I want to keep.

D* have already done the impossible and made the cable company almost palatable again.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Ah who am I kidding... Even if it is $500, I'll probably find a way to get one.


You know, until I got to this line, I was beginning to think someone had hijacked your userid ...


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll have both for a while, as I'm still under contract to DTV. If the Series 3 is what I expect it to be and the HR10-250s don't get updated, DTV will get cancelled for sure, probably before my contract is up.

But I'll have both for 4-6 months before I decide.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

btwyx said:


> None of your options apply. I'm going to get an S3 as soon as its available, at any reasonable price, and I'm going to run it in parallel with the exisiting HD TiVo until I work out which I want to keep.
> 
> D* have already done the impossible and made the cable company almost palatable again.


I voted yes, immediately, but this is more like where I am too. Although I probably won't run them in parallel very long. The HDTiVo is so slow doing, well, anything (please don't point me to the tips about clear and delete and only having 7 season passes - that isn't going to cut it) that it's painful. And even though I have signal strength in the upper 90's, I still get this weird pause on almost all the DirecTV channels about every 20 minutes that lasts a second or two.

As was said above, DirecTV did a great job making my cable company competitive again.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

The big dissapointment for me with D* is the inability to get the Knicks, Rangers and Mets in HD. DirecTiVo is the ONLY reason I'm still with D*. While I'd rather not switch, if by the time the Series 3 is released (and people are satisfied with it), there is no movement on getting my RSNs in HD, then I'm gone.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

As long as the NFL Sunday Ticket is on D*, I'm not going anywhere... 

and I will never go back to my cable company. Ever. For any reason. I'll stop watching TV before I ever go back to them. 

I even stay with DSL instead of their much faster cable modem. They will NEVER get a penny from me again.


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

As much as I hear people brag about the picture quality coming off Verizon's FiOS service I also read the grumblings about the Moto DVR/MS menu system. This would be the best of both worlds for me, FiOS and TiVo series 3!


----------



## hammer32 (Jul 4, 2001)

For us, it all depends on the Cox cable vs. D* line-up.


----------



## nelsonrl (Jan 7, 2005)

I probably will. Bottom line for me is I will not get HD locals for quite sometime from DirecTV and cannot get waivers. I am tired of waiting for the promise of HD from DirecTV.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Nope I don't care.


----------



## eroseme (Jun 17, 2002)

If 6.2 fixes the HR10250 "static blast" on my $20,000 home theater, then I would be content. That's my only gripe about the equipment or DTV. But if this thing blows out my speakers or my receiver, then I'll kiss DTV goodbye forever.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=182468&page=1&pp=30


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm in a wait and see mode, just now getting my HD tv and was looking at switching to HD DTV, but with them switching to MPEG 4 I'm gonna wait until the new equipment is out and see what the verdict is. My other choice is TW Cable, but I'd lose Sunday Ticket.


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

I am getting more and more frustrated with D* issues and HD. Audio glitches being my major gripe and then these black screens now and then. My local cable only offers a SA8300 which blows in comparison to the HR10-250. If a series 3 works with my local cable using a cable card I will switch but not right away. I don't want to be another pioneer and then find out the series 3 is just as slow as the HR10.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm very likely to switch to cable. I'll subscribe to cable to compare the lineup and picture quality and get a Series 3 for comparison before making the final decision. My DTV "committment" won't stop me. If the buy-out costs more than the equipment is worth I'll ship it back to them.


----------



## Steve O (Jan 23, 2001)

Lack of NESN-HD has had me searching for non-DirecTV solutions. That said, I've yet to see another DVR solution that is even close to TiVo's interface and functionality. They're all marginally glorified VCRs. My cable company offers the Scientific Atlanta HD DVR. I've seen it in action and it ain't a TiVo by any stretch.

So far this is the ONLY solution that can possibly get me NESN-HD coupled with a true TiVo. For that reason, I'm strongly considering this as an option. DirecTV is going to have to come up with some very compelling reasons for me to stay.

-Steve


----------



## bv1187 (Apr 16, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I'm not going anywhere...
> 
> and I will never go back to my cable company. Ever. For any reason. I'll stop watching TV before I ever go back to them.
> 
> I even stay with DSL instead of their much faster cable modem. They will NEVER get a penny from me again.


I here ya!! My local cable company is Charter and they suck the big ***k. I wouldn't give that company the eye bugers from my dog.........


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

I've been pissed off so many times by DirecTV it is not funny.

But I'm smart and I 'find a solution' to their screw ups. In spite of their efforts.

The only thing I can not fix is the fact that DirecTV will not upgrade the TiVo software...

With DirecTV and TiVo signing a new three year deal (is that right?), will that include DirecTV supporting and upgrading TiVo units???


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

Anubys said:


> As long as the NFL Sunday Ticket is on D*, I'm not going anywhere...
> 
> and I will never go back to my cable company. Ever. For any reason. I'll stop watching TV before I ever go back to them.
> 
> I even stay with DSL instead of their much faster cable modem. They will NEVER get a penny from me again.


right on, i couldn't agree more.

no ticket, no way. besides, cable here blows hard, really hard.

i'd rather stare at a blank wall.


----------



## jpeckinp (Apr 9, 2006)

I have no where to go so I guess it's D* for me until I move.


----------



## Follow Who? (Jan 3, 2005)

D*'s got one chance at keeping me. 6.2 upgrade. If by some miracle they bother to release that for the 10-250 before the series 3 launches, I'll stay. If on the very first day of the Series 3 launch I still do not have 6.2 - I am gone. It still makes me want to blow my top every time that I use my almost 5 year old freebie 40 hour Hughes HDVR2 in my bedroom and it runs 3 times as fast as my $1000 HD-Tivo. My wife actually asked me to put the old HDVR2 in the family room and move the HD-Tivo to the 27" non HD in the bedroom because she hates "waiting forever just to see what's on TV" and she does not care about HDTV enough "to put up with all the hassle."


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm staying with DirecTV for the Sports Pack. As terrible as it is, it's the only way I can watch NCAA hockey in Florida (California, Ohio, ...).


----------

